# Madone Di2 battery mount



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I screwed up big time today. The battery is a pain to get in and out of my 2012 5.9, so I thought removing the battery mount and placing a small nylon washer in the mix would give a little more clearance between the frame and battery. Little did I know that there was a nut inside the frame holding the battery mount screw. As soon as I got the screw almost out, I heard a noise and knew right away I just screwed up. The nut went down the non drive side chain stay and I was able to get it out by removing my duo-trap. Needless to say, I will be taking it to my LBS tomorrow. I'm sure they are going to get a laugh out of this!

Has this happened to anyone else? I have learned a lesson the hard way and wanted to post this so no one else does the same thing. If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have none at all


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I took it in this morning and they are going to fix me up at no charge. I do feel a little better as they told me that this has happened to them once on a new Domane P1. I talked to the service manager, he will be the one doing the work, and he told me that there is a new software update for Di2 and he is going to do that for me too. It's nice to have a LBS that will go out of their way to provide such excellent customer service. I have been a customer there for over 20 years and would not think of ever going anywhere else.


----------

